# Standby Generators



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My question is : how do you find out what KW generator do I need to run my home ? My home is 1200 sqft , 3 bedrooms , 2 bath , stove , frig , ac is electric plus we have small electric things to . can anyone help me with this ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

House size has nothing to do with it.

Current draw is what counts.

Make up a list of ALL electric items, each has a nomenclature plate with the specs.

The AC if whole house is most likely 220 volt, that means genset will have to be 220 out.

What about stove, refrigerator, dryer, well pump? 

As posted, stove and fridg are undefined, both could be gas.

What about heating?

Running all these electric at same time would need about 10KW.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here ya go. 
Generac Home Backup Generator Sizing Calculator | Generac Power Systems


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I just purchased 2 Honda eu3000i handi, 44 amps, 5200 watts sustained, will run everything that I NEED very efficiently, lights(LEDs), refrigerator, and a few extras, I heat with wood, so I can cook with wood, have 4 12 volt deep cycle batteries as well as a 15 watt, 1amp solar panel, work in progress....to answer your question, what do you need run on electricity to survive? Volts x amps = watts, watts divided by volts = amps, read the specs and do the math.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you got say a Coleman gasoline stove or a propane one with the 20# adaptor for use in a power out,

willing to go without the air during an outage, you can dramatically cut the power requirements.

That would also reduce fuel consumption in the generator.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> My question is : how do you find out what KW generator do I need to run my home ? My home is 1200 sqft , 3 bedrooms , 2 bath , stove , frig , ac is electric plus we have small electric things to . can anyone help me with this ?


How many KW do you need to run the sub-panel that powers the refrigerator and deep freezer? Once you have the perishable foodstuff's secure, it's easy to make do. JMHO.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

How married are you to the 2 1/2 ton AC unit? Do you really need the clothes dryer and electric stove when the grid is down? Are you looking for an emergency few day backup or a full time off grid system? 

I live mostly off grid myself and I can tell you that in the long run it's almost always cheaper to save electricity than to produce it. Please be more specific in what you are looking for. If it's just a day or two occasionally use the calculator Operator6 posted.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Here ya go.
> Generac Home Backup Generator Sizing Calculator | Generac Power Systems Thank you very much it helped me out a lot I will need a 20 KW to run my home . now it's time to go to the bank for a loan :vs_cool: .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You can live fine with a 5 KW if you conserve. That is frig/freezer well pump and led lights. No need for a dryer or AC to live, get a clothesline and a efficient fan or two. Woodstove for heat/cooking, two if you can find a nice glenwood cookstove, and a coleman/barbacue outside for cooking summertime. The glenwood I have is dual fuel, wood and gas. Just run the well pump to get water as that will make a surge and have the other breakers shut down. Also add a solar/battery bank so any excess genny power gets stored

Have a look at refurb military diesel gennys, even better if your backup heat is oil, they come with fuel pumps.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

your fridge and freezer will not be running all the time BUT when they are...they suck power


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> your fridge and freezer will not be running all the time BUT when they are...they suck power


Not close to 5 KW and if you keep them full (ICE) the thermal mass does not trip the compressor often.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll be upgrading my 16kw Generac to a 48kw dual fuel version soon. My current genny will run almost everything, but is not tied into the AC's...and this is a two-story, 3600SF house.

I want to run at least the downstairs 5 ton AC, and also power my woodshop if necessary. (Many 220v machines). AC is important because the most likely time that the power will quit here is from a hurricane or severe thunderstorm, and those happen during the hottest months of the year....so I'd at least like to have ONE operational to keep us cool and the humidity and mold under control. (Space Coast, Florida)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Here ya go.
> Generac Home Backup Generator Sizing Calculator | Generac Power Systems


Thanks for posting that link. Getting one that would power the entire house including A/C is much more affordable than I thought it would be. Still is a big purchase, but it can still be done


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Operator6 said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go.
> ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My set-up is 2 5500W / 6250MAX gens. I only run 1 at a time this way I never have to fuel a hot gen and I have back-up. I have a transfer switch on the breaker box
and just plug it in and use what I need trying to stay below rated gen watts. I also turn off the house main switch to avoid back feeding any juice to the outside world
as I don't want to fry somebody working on the lines outside. I only run the gens outside and have a rated power cord to run to the breaker box. Works just fine and have used it
some. It sure was nice to have power during the almost 9 day outage back in 07.

As other have said just add up your numbers on what you want/need to run and buy something that will handle that or bigger!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a look.

5-10 KW military diesel w/fuel pumps $3-5 K 120/240/208 3 phase

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/products/

No affiliation or interest in the company on my part

P.S. these are rated at 5000 ft elevation and surge is much higher than rated


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> My set-up is 2 5500W / 6250MAX gens. I only run 1 at a time this way I never have to fuel a hot gen and I have back-up. I have a transfer switch on the breaker box
> and just plug it in and use what I need trying to stay below rated gen watts. I also turn off the house main switch to avoid back feeding any juice to the outside world
> as I don't want to fry somebody working on the lines outside. I only run the gens outside and have a rated power cord to run to the breaker box. Works just fine and have used it
> some. It sure was nice to have power during the almost 9 day outage back in 07.
> ...


I used to have a Coleman with the same specs. It would run my house as long as I rotated devices like- Run the well... Turn of the frezzer and refrig it worked fine for years.

The only drawback was It just was not quite big enough to fire up my central air. The furnace fan and the AC compressor and condenser fan are all interlocked to come on at the same time and it was close but not quite big enough to get it to run.

When I went to the 8500 surge I don't have to cycle anything now but the oven and dryer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

When considering how large of a generator you really need if the power goes out consider your "defining loads" and decide if you truly need them. A defining load is something that pulls a very high load and rarely runs for over an hour. Do you have to have the electric clothes dryer or can you line dry in an emergency. Do you have to run the electric stove or can you get by with 1000 watt microwave and 1200 watt hot plate? Central AC or could you survive a few days with a few fans and a window AC?

Most homes can get by on a 4000 watt generator for a few weeks. 

My "defining load" is the well pump that pulls 1400 watts while running. Another soon to be defining load in the mini-split I'm now installing. It will have a 1800 watt surge but should only pull about 1200 watts when running. The microwave is 1100 watts and the toaster oven is 1500 watts.

In the long run it is cheaper to conserve energy than to make it yourself.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From having run both think a freezer is less of a power drain than a refrigerator. Guessing because folks dont normally open the freezer door very often.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I used to have a Coleman with the same specs. It would run my house as long as I rotated devices like- Run the well... Turn of the frezzer and refrig it worked fine for years.
> 
> The only drawback was It just was not quite big enough to fire up my central air. The furnace fan and the AC compressor and condenser fan are all interlocked to come on at the same time and it was close but not quite big enough to get it to run.
> 
> When I went to the 8500 surge I don't have to cycle anything now but the oven and dryer.


Both of mine are the same and both Coleman!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> From having run both think a freezer is less of a power drain than a refrigerator. Guessing because folks dont normally open the freezer door very often.


You can also supplement the frig with ice from the freezer.

Gramps had an ice pond, and the ice would keep the milkhouse cool all summer. I realize that is not an option as you go south, but is an off grid option. You need sawdust to cover the ice, but that was free from cutting cordwood to heat the house.

As a New England Yankee, but not a flatlander, I must ask if anybody down south uses a basement in hot summer weather? It gets in the 90s here often and VERY humid, the basement/man cave stays cool, but you need to run a dehumidifer a bit. Also have a screened in porch with a nice couch on the shady side, the maples hide the sun all summer but let it all in winter. That is free energy wise, we put double pane storm windows on for winter.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Targetshooter said:
> 
> 
> > The generator calculator is flawed. It just told me I need a 20kw Unit .... Bull crap.
> ...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Propane refrigerators.......

https://bensdiscountsupply.com/propane-refrigerator/large-propane-refrigerators/


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is another calculator for Kohler generators.

KOHLER Generators | Generators


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Both of mine are the same and both Coleman!


I still have mine Its pushing 17/18 years old still runs great. It is loud though but has the extended run 5 gallon tank.

The latest one Ive obtained is a Generac wheel house it a lot quieter and smaller in physical size but puts out more juice. Run my Central air and most other devices in my house without rotating. Also has the extend run tank.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the good info , I talked to a guy this morning and he is coming out to talk to me more about the generator . it looks like I am going to need a 20 KW , it's looks like that's way I am going . he said it may cost me around $10,000.00 installed , that's good cause I can get a bank loan for that , I know . so thanks again for everyone post .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Also, breaker interlock or transfer switch needs to be installed.


----------

